# Help, please - final Beverly Triton, Mayo Beach, South River Farm Park master plans



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello all,

Anne Arundel County will unveil the plans for the Mayo Peninsula Parks at a public meeting on Thursday, February 15, 2018 from 6 to 8 pm. The meeting will be in the DPW Building at 2664 Riva Road, Annapolis, MD 21401. Go to the Chesapeake Room on the 2nd floor. *Please come and support the plans for public access improvements at these parks: Beverly Triton Beach Park, Mayo Beach Park and South River Farm Park. These parks are south of Annapolis on the South River and Chesapeake Bay. The plans include new fishing piers on tidal ponds at Beverly Triton and Mayo Beach. *

Public support for these plans is important. After 30 or 40 years of exclusive park access people get set in their ways and many of the neighbors around these parks want them closed to the general public, i.e. us, again.

Background: The county bought Beverly Triton Beach Park in 1983 and opened it to the general public in 2013. The county bought South River Farm Park in 1985 and opened it to the general public limited weekday hours in 2015 and seven days a week in 2017. The county bought Mayo Beach Park in 1976 and Mayo Beach will be open 20 Public Open Days in 2018. Habits are easy to get and hard to change.

This is actually the second round of master planning for Beverly Triton. The county spent a bunch of money on a master plan around 1999 - 2000 and the neighbors convinced the county not to do the improvements and keep Beverly Triton closed. And so it went until 2013.

Hope to see you there.

Lisa


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If I lived in the Beverly Triton and Mayo Beach communities I'd do everything I could to keep the beaches closed to the public. It doesn't matter where you fish, if it's open to the public it probably looks like a garbage dump. Nope, keep it closed and keep it clean. The ONLY public place I fish is the Choptank Bridge/Pier and it's always a mess. I'd love to see an annual pass program implemented there. I'd gladly pay $50.00 a year to fish THE TANK.:fishing:


----------



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

catman said:


> If I lived in the Beverly Triton and Mayo Beach communities I'd do everything I could to keep the beaches closed to the public. It doesn't matter where you fish, if it's open to the public it probably looks like a garbage dump. <snip>:


If the neighbors wanted these parks for themselves they should have bought these parks for themselves. Instead, they turned with open hands for millions of dollars in public tax money to buy, maintain and staff these parks - Beverly Triton had a ranger for decades whose dedicated job was to mow and to keep out everyone who didn't live within walking distance. 

Here's a link to the newest plans - take a look, they've done a great job. http://www.aacounty.org/departments/recreation-parks/parks/mayo-peninsula-parks/

The fishing pier into Big Pond behind Mayo Beach Park is a new fishing spot. People are already shore fishing on Deep Pond at Beverly Triton, but it's hard to cast because of the trees and the shore is getting compacted. The fishing piers will make Deep Pond a better fishing hole. 

Lisa


----------



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

Here's a brief follow up on the February 15 2018 Mayo parks master plan presentation meeting. The crowd was 95% anti-public park access neighbors from the areas around the parks. Let's say the tone was extremely uncivil, with rude shouts from the crowd of "LIAR" at the first consultant before he got three sentences out of his mouth.

The consultants carried on professionally and presented the final master plans. The February 15 2018 Mayo Peninsula Parks Master Plans are here: http://www.aacounty.org/departments/recreation-parks/parks/mayo-peninsula-parks/

For shore fishing - the Beverly Triton Master Plan retains one of the two proposed fishing piers into Deep Pond, the tidal pond the size of a lake in the park. The big Beverly Triton disappointment was that the neighbors got the county to reduce the planned parking spots from 154 to 90 for this 344 acre park. In contrast, Loch Haven Park, a much smaller nearby community park, has 74 spaces. With all those no parking signs outside the park that too small parking lot will ration public access far below the capacity of the park. The Beverly Triton bright spot, to me, is that the county will connect the park to the public sewer system instead of installing a septic system. That's an environmental win.

Informed rumor has it that the neighbors want a nonprofit to take over ownership of Beverly Triton and have park users shuttle in on a trolley, including all gear, from the parking lot at the high school on 214.

Beverly Triton Beach Park is the only one of the parks potentially in the new budget. I will start a new thread on how you can ask the County Executive to include money for the Beverly Triton improvements in his budget. Budget meetings with County Executive Steve Schuh Thursday March 1 and Tuesday March 6.

See you in the new thread 

Lisa


----------

